# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Anavar and Diet!

## bass

just got 60 days worth of anavar (50mgs per day) and like to get the most out of it for cutting purposes. last time i did 35 days anavar and it made me so damn hard, my body felt like a rock and got so much strength, it also helped healing my tendinitis on both of my elbows. this time i want to do this right and finish the cycle. so my question is should i go low carbs low fat diet?

PS. funny thing is my clinic prescribed anavar and deca the first time, and now he says well you're not supposed to take anavar and deca at the same time because they work against each other! thats probably why i felt like shit!

----------


## Mario L

According to the Anavar profile the test subjects lost fat and gained muscle without a change in diet or exercise. Interesting.

----------


## bass

yes that was my last experience with it, but this time i really want to maximize the benefits!

----------


## im83931

I like cycling carbs when on anavar . I am running 60mgs daily right now.

----------


## bass

can you guys give me percentages?

Protein %
Carbs %
Fat %

Thanks!

----------


## lvs

Interested in how this goes so keep us updated. Is this oral or injection? I have severe tendonitis in both my elbows and would be interested to know if it was the deca or the anavar that helped with that.

----------


## jamotech

> Interested in how this goes so keep us updated. Is this oral or injection? I have severe tendonitis in both my elbows and would be interested to know if it was the deca or the anavar that helped with that.


anavar is oral only, deca is inject only.

----------


## bass

> Interested in how this goes so keep us updated. Is this oral or injection? I have severe tendonitis in both my elbows and would be interested to know if it was the deca or the anavar that helped with that.


deca helps with joints and var helps the healing process, so if you have an injury anavar is great and if you have week cartilage between your joints deca is great! BTW, this is based on my own research not scientific data.

----------


## lvs

trying to get 50 posts so I can pm you bass. Thanks for the info to both you and jamo.

----------


## Mario L

Did you ever figure out your diet for this?

----------


## bass

no, but i will do high protein and low carbs and fat! i just started today, i take 1/2 dose in the morning and half dose in the evening, this way its easier on my liver and stomach! I'll keep you guys posted!

----------


## bowers32

I will tell you that I just finished about 8 weeks of anavar and it was AWESOME !!! I also did the carb cycling.. loosley... and I dropped a ton of weight. My body composition is as good as it has been.

----------


## bass

> I will tell you that I just finished about 8 weeks of anavar and it was AWESOME !!! I also did the carb cycling.. loosley... and I dropped a ton of weight. My body composition is as good as it has been.


great thanks! something to look forward to.

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

Wish I could find a decent place to get anavar w/o a prescription. My doc was not willing to budge on this one.

----------


## kelkel

Bass don't kill yourself counting carbs/fats. Just eat well, get enough protein via food and drinks. Enjoy the effects of a good substance. I'll never forget Shawn Ray making the comment, and I paraphrase "the day I have to count calories, protein, carbs, etc., is the day I quit bodybuilding. It takes the fun out of it." I actually saw him win nationals in A.C. when he was 22. Awesome.

----------


## HereinDC

It's been a year since you posted this......What has happened in the meantime?

Thru that winter to you rest? Did you do another cycle of anavar or anything else?

----------


## bass

no actually i stopped it within 4 weeks due to HBP. no plans for cycles, it seems TRT is working just fine to reach my goals.

----------


## jwws9999

> no actually i stopped it within 4 weeks due to HBP. no plans for cycles, it seems TRT is working just fine to reach my goals.


does anavar affect your sex drive, I hear that deca wipes it out

----------


## bass

yes the both do, but more so with deca .

----------


## Brohim

> does anavar affect your sex drive, I hear that deca wipes it out


Anavar used with Test will not affect sex drive.

----------


## Phased

Not directed at you bass just pondering a thought but Is it just me or do more people get injured on PED's then without....I wonder sometimes.

Best

----------


## bass

> Not directed at you bass just pondering a thought but Is it just me or do more people get injured on PED's then without....I wonder sometimes.
> 
> Best


Sorry for my ignorance but what is PED?

----------


## Phased

Performance enhancing drugs

----------


## Hackamaniac

> Performance enhancing drugs


I think so, If you are getting stronger really fast and overtraining.... Especially with beginners......Only time i've ever had an inury I was on prohormones and tore my rotator cuff.

----------


## Phased

Good to have group think, thank you

Best

----------


## bass

> Not directed at you bass just pondering a thought but Is it just me or do more people get injured on PED's then without....I wonder sometimes.
> 
> Best


of course its very likely, but most of my injuries occurred way before TRT or any drugs, i had no idea what steroids did except what i heard in the media, then of course learned the truth about them once i decided to get on TRT. i did get injured when i was on var, it gave me an amazing strength and increased my weights without struggle and that's when my right shoulder got injured, still feeling it today.

----------


## TheSpoonyBard

Any recommendations for someone such as myself who is on a TRT protocol and would like to pursue the AAS route for severe muscle and strength wasting due to back surgery/dead nerve in my left foot resulting in a "drop foot" condition. What might anyone reccomend for good strength rebuilding gear that won't destroy my libido that the T is working so hard to restore? I was looking into Proviron . I prefer pinning as my MOD, but oral's are okay too. So whatcha guys think?

----------


## Phased

Primo not proviron .
Builds lean tissue, does not aromatise, much more effective than proviron while still accomplishing the same thing, longer ester, less injections.

----------


## TMan96

> no actually i stopped it within 4 weeks due to HBP. no plans for cycles, it seems TRT is working just fine to reach my goals.


What is your Protocol are you on if you don't mind me asking.

----------


## bass

> What is your Protocol are you on if you don't mind me asking.


Right now,

Test, 50 mgs e3d
AI, 0.25 mg a day after each test shot 
hCG , 500iu one day before each test injection

----------


## Hackamaniac

> Right now,
> 
> Test, 50 mgs e3d
> AI, 0.25 mg a day after each test shot 
> hCG, 500iu one day before each test injection


Isn't that a high dose of hcg for an injection?? Thought most doctors don't like over 250 or so per injection??

----------


## bass

> Isn't that a high dose of hcg for an injection?? Thought most doctors don't like over 250 or so per injection??


Every one is different, I tried all sorts of protocols, different doses and the most effective for me is the 500 iu.

----------


## Vettester

> does anavar affect your sex drive,* I hear that deca wipes it out*


Mine is through the ceiling with it right now. The trick for me is 0.25mg x 2/wk with a prolactin antagonist. I've used prami and caber, hands down caber is the winner. Keep the test dosage ratio relatively close to the deca dosage, and the libido should be GTG!

----------


## jwws9999

I'm really curious about the anavar and if other guys on TRT are using it. Seems like a great way to get rid of the last of the spare tire I'm carrying

----------


## Hackamaniac

> I'm really curious about the anavar and if other guys on TRT are using it. Seems like a great way to get rid of the last of the spare tire I'm carrying


Best way to get rid of the spar tire is lots of cardio and a clean diet.  :Smilie:

----------


## jwws9999

your right, and it's not that I have a gut, I'm in pretty good shape for 51 and have never let myself go, but you'll find as you get older it's a much harder battle.

----------


## Hackamaniac

> your right, and it's not that I have a gut, I'm in pretty good shape for 51 and have never let myself go, but you'll find as you get older it's a much harder battle.


I agree and i'm alot younger.. I've never taken anavar so can't give any advise on that, good luck with getting rid of the lil extra!  :Smilie:

----------


## Phased

On tbol right now too bass and I fall in love with it everytime. Works a like var so I know how your feeling. 

So I'm enjoying eating a little leaneant than usual. What's your dose on anavar look like? I'm at 100mg ED.
Best

----------


## reporich

I ran Anavar 50 mg. with EQ 600mg. along with 300 Test C on a 20 week blast, I ran the Anavar 10 weeks. I did notice a bit of fat loss, didn't notice a big strength gain but my muscles looked very dry and were rock hard. Im also 50 years old if that helps.

----------

